# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  خواندن اکسل و نمایش در تیبل

## MeSaeid

سلام 

چطور یک فایل اکسل رو بخونیم و در یک تیبل نمایش بدیم ؟

----------


## razzaghis

از افزونه yexcel استفاده کنید اینهم از آدرسش : 
http://www.yiiframework.com/extension/yexcel

----------

